# Does any one know what is REALLY in the kigs???



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2013)

I would just like to know if its worth using. I have 2 kits and hate to throw away money. If someone know what it really is. I ran one kit and it did make me really hungry. I dont have enough experience with other peps to know what it could be and if its worth using.


Thanks for taking your time to look
S4L


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I would just like to know if its worth using. I have 2 kits and hate to throw away money. If someone know what it really is. I ran one kit and it did make me really hungry. I dont have enough experience with other peps to know what it could be and if its worth using.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to look
> S4L



When you pin what was a lypholized powder and find yourself emptying the fridge 30 minutes later... I think GHRP-6. You're just going to have to face facts.  Toss the Kigs.  If you don't know whats in it... Why would you inject it? The person that made those kigtropin knock offs doesn't give two shits about your health.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 4, 2013)

they could be ghrp2 too.  Do you get a hot, odd feeling post inj??

Like something that comes and goes??  ghrp2 does that to me.  hot, than tired, then hungry.  i eat everything in sight.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea man, If no one knows for sure then its going in the garbage. I am lucky it was only a few hundred bucks. 10 years ago i wasted more than that on drinking and smoking.


----------

